# What is this?



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi, I received a new tortoise yesterday. The person just gave it to me because they're moving. When soaking it this morning, I noticed a scab? by it's tail. I tried rubbing it gently with a warm qtip but nothing came off. It's eating fine and acting normal.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> Hi, I received a new tortoise yesterday. The person just gave it to me because they are moving. When soaking it this morning, I noticed a scab? by it's tail. It's eating fine and acting normal?


Most likely the scar from the yolk sac. You'll need to post pictures for someone to say for sure though.


----------



## turtwigtortoise (Mar 15, 2021)

Any chance you could post a picture so that we can have a look?

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

turtwigtortoise said:


> Any chance you could post a picture so that we can have a look?
> 
> Welcome to the forum, by the way!


Yes, thank you! I just fixed it heheheh


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

sorry not the best photos


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> Hi, I received a new tortoise yesterday. The person just gave it to me because they're moving. When soaking it this morning, I noticed a scab? by it's tail. I tried rubbing it gently with a warm qtip but nothing came off. It's eating fine and acting normal.


I'm unable to see what your referring to in the photos.


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

fixing the photos right now


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

hopefully these are better? let me know and I can take more


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> hopefully these are better? let me know and I can take more


Are your sure it's not just dried up feces? In any case I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

yeah I tried soaking em for almost an hour and nothing came off.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Mar 15, 2021)

I use a tooth brush to brush underneath, around the shell and clean claws try that. P. S permanent pen label the brush tortoise to avoid any other use! That area is very sensitive so be very careful and disinfect brush after each use. Do not go near face with brush as you do not want to transmit infections.


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> I use a tooth brush to brush underneath, around the shell and clean claws try that. P. S permanent pen label the brush tortoise to avoid any other use! That area is very sensitive so be very careful and disinfect brush after each use. Do not go near face with brush as you do not want to transmit infections.


Thank you! this is a great idea


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> Thank you! this is a great idea


and definitely will do


----------



## zovick (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> Hi, I received a new tortoise yesterday. The person just gave it to me because they're moving. When soaking it this morning, I noticed a scab? by it's tail. I tried rubbing it gently with a warm qtip but nothing came off. It's eating fine and acting normal.


Hard to tell from your photos, but it could be a prolapsed penis which has dried out to the point where it needs veterinary attention to prevent an infection and possible septicemia.

It might be a good idea to have a vet look at it to rule out such a problem and/or treat it as needed.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2021)

I can't tell what is going on under the tail.

Most people don't care for this species correctly and keep them much too dry. Here is the correct care info for you:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

zovick said:


> Hard to tell from your photos, but it could be a prolapsed penis which has dried out to the point where it needs veterinary attention to prevent an infection and possible septicemia.
> 
> It might be a good idea to have a vet look at it to rule out such a problem and/or treat it as needed.


thanks. Going to look into this.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 15, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> thanks. Going to look into this.



As you make arrangements, use plain Vaseline jelly to keep the area from drying out further.


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Most likely the scar from the yolk sac. You'll need to post pictures for someone to say for sure though.


Sorry posting from my phone, having computer issues. Here’s better photos.
Big thanks to everyone who has commented.


----------



## zovick (Mar 16, 2021)

Ewalders1 said:


> Sorry posting from my phone, having computer issues. Here’s better photos.
> Big thanks to everyone who has commented.


This is definitely not the scar from the yolk sac, so do not become complacent by thinking that is what you are seeing. That scar would be in the center of the plastron, not coming out of the cloacal opening at the underside of the tail.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 16, 2021)

Soak, soak, soak. Nice warm water. Gently rub the area with a very soft brush. Nothing hard. It looks like crusty feces.


----------



## TeamZissou (Mar 16, 2021)

zovick said:


> This is definitely not the scar from the yolk sac, so do not become complacent by thinking that is what you are seeing. That scar would be in the center of the plastron, not coming out of the cloacal opening at the underside of the tail.



Bill, how common is it for a hatchling to extend its penis? I had never heard of that happening.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2021)

I operated a tortoise rescue for many years, and the most common thing I saw that was similar to yours is stuck on feces. Soak, soak, soak, and keep trying to pick it off (gently).


----------



## zovick (Mar 16, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Bill, how common is it for a hatchling to extend its penis? I had never heard of that happening.


Not very common in my experience. However I never rule out anything as being impossible. It could be that the tortoise is impacted and the penis extruded as it was pushing hard to move fecal matter (as is seen with older males on occasion).

That being said, the pictures are not clear enough for a definitive statement that the tissue IS actually a penis. It might be prolapsed cloacal tissue rather than a penis, but either way, it is too dried out in appearance to be healthy for the tortoise going forward. The necrotic tissue is somewhat likely to cause a systemic infection if not treated.

An X-ray by a vet might show whether there is a fecal impaction or even a bladder stone causing some type of blockage which would cause a prolapse such as this.

As Yvonne has noted, it could also simply be dried feces and the OP may not be experienced enough in tortoise care to dare to try to remove it, BUT the OP has said several times that it won't come off even after soaking, so I am offering up a few other possibilities in the event that it is NOT feces. A simple trip to the vet would clear up a lot of the mystery here.


----------



## Ewalders1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Soak, soak, soak. Nice warm water. Gently rub the area with a very soft brush. Nothing hard. It looks like crusty feces.


Thank you! Yes, its looking better after soaking a bunch today


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Mar 18, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> I use a tooth brush to brush underneath, around the shell and clean claws try that. P. S permanent pen label the brush tortoise to avoid any other use! That area is very sensitive so be very careful and disinfect brush after each use. Do not go near face with brush as you do not want to transmit infections.



HA Ha! As if that couldn't possibly happen in the soaking water?


----------

